

Rackspace Gets Behind Cassandra - lmoorman
http://www.rackspacecloud.com/blog/2009/09/23/the-cassandra-project/

======
rgrieselhuber
Any recent large-scale experiences with Rackspace Cloud?

~~~
xal
It's a very safe deployment environment because you can always switch to
dedicated metal for the high performance parts. Shopify runs like this.

